# Pixmedics Photo Contest XII "The END"



## pixmedic (Apr 28, 2018)

Its that time again!
Time for the Pixmedic (thisisprobablythelasttimethisisgoingtohappen) photo contest!




 

The rules are simple.
I will announce a theme. If you wish to participate in the contest, post ONE picture (taken by you) that you feel best fits the theme. Pictures taken prior to the contest are admissible as long as they were taken by you and have NOT been submitted in another of my contests.
The judging is based _*primarily*_ on theme appropriateness and creativity, _*not *_on the technical aspects or difficulty of the shot.
Only one entry per person is allowed, but you ARE allowed to edit your post and change pictures up until the contest closes. Failure to follow contest rules will lead to a disqualification.

to participate in this contest, post ONE photo in this thread that you feel best encompasses your vision of the theme. You can be as literal as you want, or think outside the box with subtlety and innuendo.
The contest will run for approximately one month, and at the end of a very vague and possibly changing time period, the wife and I will decide on a winner.

This months theme is....
_*The END*_

Lotta potential here for both literal and alternative applications!

the prize will be the usual (a $50 visa gift card)

the contest will run until the end of *May.*
the wife and I reserve the right to edit, change, add to, subtract from, or cancel this contest at any time for any dumb old reason.


----------



## chuasam (Apr 28, 2018)

Sunset along the oregon coast


----------



## JoeW (Apr 28, 2018)

Interesting concept...looking forward to submitting!


----------



## DonnaB (Apr 29, 2018)

After a long day. We made it to the top of Cairngorm Mountain


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 30, 2018)

Bump

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyzik (May 2, 2018)

Subbing


----------



## pixmedic (May 2, 2018)

pyzik said:


> Subbing



no judgement here. 
what consenting adults do in private is their own business.


----------



## Fujidave (May 3, 2018)

63 yrs 7 months and 2 days came the end of Queen Victoria`s reign.  Taken today.


----------



## Lord Commander (May 4, 2018)

At the end of the day, comes the beginning of the night.


----------



## pixmedic (May 6, 2018)

TTT


----------



## nugentch (May 6, 2018)

St. Michael's Cemetery.  Charleston, SC


----------



## pixmedic (May 7, 2018)

bippity boppity bump


----------



## pixmedic (May 9, 2018)

bump


----------



## Jeff G (May 9, 2018)

My sunset photo met it's end and is being replaced by a mummy photo, felt a bit more final. 




mummy1 by Jeff Goff, on Flickr


----------



## DGMPhotography (May 10, 2018)

The End, eh? 

Very cool topic.... I wanna make something. Stay tuned.


----------



## pixmedic (May 11, 2018)

Bump..

Oh, and to answer your question....yes.


Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (May 11, 2018)

Fujiflm XT2, 80mm f/2.8, Custom Velvia simulation, Tarpon Springs Florida. 

Group End


----------



## pixmedic (May 12, 2018)

bump


----------



## pixmedic (May 13, 2018)

bump


----------



## pixmedic (May 18, 2018)

Bumparooni


----------



## pixmedic (May 19, 2018)

bump


----------



## acparsons (May 19, 2018)

The End



_MAC5393 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## smithdan (May 20, 2018)

.... huge thanks to pixmedic and family for this interesting contest!


----------



## pixmedic (May 21, 2018)

bump


----------



## jcdeboever (May 22, 2018)

Dilly Dilly


----------



## snowbear (May 23, 2018)

The End


----------



## qmr55 (May 23, 2018)

The end....




The End by Sam LaMothe, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic (May 24, 2018)

almost the end of the line. 
better get in while ya can


----------



## pixmedic (May 26, 2018)

times running out


----------



## JoeW (May 27, 2018)

This is a photo I took for a church project...we were asked to create art of all of the Stations of the Cross.  This photo is of the point at which Jesus' life has just ended during the crucifixion.   If you look closely, you'll see Jesus Christ on the cross reflected on her eyes.  That wasn't photoshop--you shine a light on the object and get it close enough, the eyes will reflect it.


----------



## Cody'sCaptures (May 28, 2018)

I sadly came upon this poor fawn during my walk with my dog. It seemed to have been injured on the top of its head and left by its mother. I dared not get any closer for fear of our scent being left behind, just in case I was mistaken. Life taken before it is truly given, it was a sad discovery.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (May 30, 2018)

Route 135 Luke MD at the bottom of Backbone Mountain.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 2, 2018)

Since ive been working the last 5 nights and haven't gotten to wrap this up, im going to leave this contest open until i get off work at 0700 tomorrow. 

Ill start the selection process when i get home.

Last call

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 3, 2018)

and the wiener, i mean winner is....

@Jeff G  with 




mummy1 by Jeff Goff, on Flickr







PM me your infos if you would like a gift card.
alternatively (and conveniently) if you have paypal, just send me your paypal address and i will send as a gift.

P.S.
your sarcophagus shot was amazing. i would have used that one for this contest.


----------



## Fujidave (Jun 3, 2018)

Congrats Jeff, a cracking shot and very well done.


----------



## Overread (Jun 3, 2018)

Cody'sCaptures said:


> I sadly came upon this poor fawn during my walk with my dog. It seemed to have been injured on the top of its head and left by its mother. I dared not get any closer for fear of our scent being left behind, just in case I was mistaken. Life taken before it is truly given, it was a sad discovery.



Just to randomly drop in but a doe (female deer) will leave their young curled up and hidden and then the adult will head away from the fawn in an attempt to lure predators away with her own body and scent; returning to the fawn later. So this one might well not have been abandoned at all ,but simply left to hide up. They also do it when the mother has to go feed.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 3, 2018)

Congrats, Jeff


----------



## smithdan (Jun 3, 2018)

Congratulations Jeff!


----------



## Jeff G (Jun 4, 2018)

Wow! I honestly didn't think I would win, lots of great entry's! I would like to thank our gracious host for sponsoring the contest and every one who participated because that's what makes it fun. 

Thanks again!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 4, 2018)

Congrats Jeff.


----------



## JoeW (Jun 4, 2018)

Congrats Jeff.  And with the official "end" of this contest, I submit...a photo appropriate for a contest of "the end"...the last person in the Dixieland band, a tuba player with a big butt bringing up the end of the line after the music has stopped!


----------

